# CSS Eigenschaften eines Elementes abfragen



## BlubBlub (6. April 2011)

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN">

<html>
	<head>
		<title> HTML Testseite</title>
		
		<style type="text/css">
			body
			{
				color: blue;
			}
			
			#myColor
			{
				color: yellow;
			}
		</style>
		
		<script type ="text/javascript" src="../jquery-1.5.1.min.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript">
				jQuery(document).ready(function(){
					
			});
		</script>
	</head>
	
	<body>
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, <span style="color:cyan;">consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed</span> diam nonumy
et justo <span id="myColor"> duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita  </span> kasd gu
        </body>
</html>
```


Hi wie kann ich die CSS Eigenschafte eines Elementes abfragen?
Ich dachte zunächst man könnte es mit jQuery irgendwie lösen:


```
jQuery('#myColor').css()
```

aber das funktioniert nicht. Man muss in der css() Methode explizit das Attribut angeben dessen Wert man wissen möchte also zum Beispiel


```
jQuery('#myColor').css('color')
```

Wie finde ich denn heraus was für Attribute alle vorhanden sind?


----------



## CPoly (6. April 2011)

Ich denke damit kommst du weiter: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/DOM/window.getComputedStyle


----------



## hela (6. April 2011)

... oder auch damit:
5. CSS-Eigenschaften auslesen,
wobei auch der Abschnitt 4.5 "_style ist nicht zum Auslesen der gegenwärtigen Eigenschaftswerte geeignet_" wichtig ist.


----------

